# exhaust manifold gaskets, yes or no.



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a 70 GTO Vert, 400 engine. I'm getting exhaust leakage at my manifolds. My mechanic friend tells me that this should not have exhaust gaskets, and that I need to have my manifolds ground/honed flat. What do you say?

I'm also getting a high screeching sound, similar to a belt squeal, and only on very hard exceleration, like the pedal to the floor, and it happens just before the shift. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

Check your belts,look to see how deep they are sitting in pulleys, maybe one is worn and belt slips at high rpm.I know chev makes a steel insert gasket for manifolds,use to use them with headers, better gasket.Maybe someone makes them for d port heads.


----------

